# Chicken Korma at Whole Foods?



## Mr_Dove (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm just recently getting a read taste for Indian food.  I grabbed some chicken korma at whole foods a few weeks ago and it was delicious.  I've found a few recipes for chicken korma here but I don't know how much the whole foods version varies from something more traditional.

The chicken at whole foods is SO tender.  It tasted like it was cooked in the crock pot.

anyone ever had the stuff at whole foods who can say if it duplicates the flavors found in recipes here?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2009)

Mr_Dove said:


> I'm just recently getting a read taste for Indian food.  I grabbed some chicken korma at whole foods a few weeks ago and it was delicious.  I've found a few recipes for chicken korma here but I don't know how much the whole foods version varies from something more traditional.
> 
> The chicken at whole foods is SO tender.  It tasted like it was cooked in the crock pot.
> 
> anyone ever had the stuff at whole foods who can say if it duplicates the flavors found in recipes here?




That's a tall order.  Have you eaten at any Indian restaurants?  You're more likely to get authentic recipes there.  If you really like the Whole Foods version, ask them for the recipe.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, I eat at Indian places too although I don't think I've ever had Korma at a restaurant.  I've also made a few recipes at home primarily with curry paste and coconut milk.  I also tried some indian recipes using prepackaged sauces from a company called Patak's.


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 3, 2009)

A korma is nothing but an Indian name for curry.  To be extremely clear about the semantics, a korma is a richer more thicker curry (not runny or thin) which is nicely fried in a good amount of oil (again I am talking extremely traditional versions).  The color is nice reddish brown and the gravy is made with lots of onions, tomatoes, yogurt and spices such as ground corrainder, cumin, cinnamon, cloves, black pepper, red chillies etc. 

You will see that a lot of recipes will also call for coconut milk.  To me however a traditional korma never has coconut milk in it.  It's just spins that people have come up with. 

I have not tried the product you refer to, nor can I comment on any bottled sauces since I make my own.  It's hard to compare these sauces with home made versions.  I personally dislike any readymade curry sauces - even the thai ones are pretty bad.  I think the spices just don't retain their flavor in a bottle very well.  Again strictly my opinion, I am not commenting on the convenience factor, it's more a taste factor.


----------



## radhuni (Aug 11, 2009)

Yakuta said:


> I have not tried the product you refer to, nor can I comment on any bottled sauces since I make my own.  It's hard to compare these sauces with home made versions.  I personally dislike any readymade curry sauces - even the thai ones are pretty bad.  I think the spices just don't retain their flavor in a bottle very well.  Again strictly my opinion, I am not commenting on the convenience factor, it's more a taste factor.



I agree with you, ready made curry sauces or powders damage the original taste of the Indian dishes. It is sad to say that many people in India using readymade sauces and powders to save labour.


----------

